# can't get medical insurance so can't get residency in Spain :(



## pendeen (Oct 21, 2012)

Make sure that you are eligible for medical insurance before moving to Spain.
I have diabetes 2 and have been refused cover.
This means that I cannot get residencia in Spain and cannot get any heathcare at all.

Vince in Extremadura.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pendeen said:


> Make sure that you are eligible for medical insurance before moving to Spain.
> I have diabetes 2 and have been refused cover.
> This means that I cannot get residencia in Spain and cannot get any heathcare at all.
> 
> Vince in Extremadura.


:welcome:

I've moved your post to a thread on it's own, because I think it's an important point


I guess it's one that a lot of people won't have considered though - I suppose you've tried various health insurance companies in Spain?

do you not qualify for S1s?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You should be able to if you use the S1 form, which will cover you til you get health cover from Spain by way of employment - or if you're on a state pension. I've never heard of anyone with type two diabetes being turned down and have known people in spain who have it

Jo xxx


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

pendeen said:


> Make sure that you are eligible for medical insurance before moving to Spain.
> I have diabetes 2 and have been refused cover.
> This means that I cannot get residencia in Spain and cannot get any heathcare at all.
> 
> Vince in Extremadura.


Then why not cure your condition comrade pendeen, like many others have done:

Low-calorie diet offers hope of cure for type 2 diabetes | Society | The Guardian


----------



## pendeen (Oct 21, 2012)

Ive tried all the companies and brokers that I could find without success.
Getting the S1 is proving impossible as I do not get a pension yet but get carers allowance from the UK.
I read in the local papers that immigrantes could buy a health card for 710.40 a year but when I went to the office in Caceres they had never heard of the scheme.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pendeen said:


> Ive tried all the companies and brokers that I could find without success.
> Getting the S1 is proving impossible as I do not get a pension yet but get carers allowance from the UK.
> I read in the local papers that immigrantes could buy a health card for 710.40 a year but when I went to the office in Caceres they had never heard of the scheme.


yes, it has recently been reported about this 'buying in' to state healthcare - maybe the local offices haven't caught up yet?

how long ago did you leave the UK & were you paying NI there? it's not only pensioners who can get S1s - I have them for myself & my children because I get a widowed parents' allowance


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

pendeen said:


> Ive tried all the companies and brokers that I could find without success.
> Getting the S1 is proving impossible as I do not get a pension yet but get carers allowance from the UK.
> I read in the local papers that immigrantes could buy a health card for 710.40 a year but when I went to the office in Caceres they had never heard of the scheme.


I'm sure you have thought this already but if not, it is worth contacting the DWP in Newcastle to see if you are eligible for healthcare cover given you are in receipt of a carer's allowance. According to their website:



> If you're receiving a UK state pension *or long-term incapacity benefit*, you may be entitled to healthcare paid for by the UK. You will need to apply for form S1 (or an E121 if you are moving to Iceland, Liechtenstein, Norway or Switzerland), which you need to present to the health authorities in your new country of residence. You will then be treated on the same basis as a resident of that country.
> 
> Customers who receive a UK long-term incapacity benefit can obtain an S2 (or E121) by telephoning the Working Age Group Incapacity Benefit team on 0191 21 87644 (Monday to Friday 8am - 5pm).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

virgil said:


> Then why not cure your condition comrade pendeen, like many others have done:
> 
> Low-calorie diet offers hope of cure for type 2 diabetes | Society | The Guardian



The best cure for type 2 is without doubt is to not eat sugar or refined carbohydrates. I know. I had type 2 diabetes 9 years ago and cured it completely by a low carbohydrate diet! 'twas easy!!!

Dr. Bernstein's Diabetes Solution. A Complete Guide to Achieving Normal Blood Sugars. Official Web Site


Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> The best cure for type 2 is without doubt is to not eat sugar or refined carbohydrates. I know. I had type 2 diabetes 9 years ago and cured it completely by a low carbohydrate diet! 'twas easy!!!
> 
> Dr. Bernstein's Diabetes Solution. A Complete Guide to Achieving Normal Blood Sugars. Official Web Site
> 
> ...


It isn't_ that_ easy, otherwise there would be no T2 diabetics. Only a very lucky few, like yourself, get "cured" permanently, but the low carb diet certainly helps get the blood sugar levels under control.

The research reported above involved living on 600 calories a day for 8 weeks, which would kill most people ...  It most definitely shouldn't be attempted without medical supervision.


----------



## pendeen (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for replies.Ill try the DWP number and see if I can get an S2.
Ive also emailed the British Embassy in Madrid to see if this buy in scheme exists in Extremadura.
The refusal of insurance because of my disability has annoyed me and I will be contacting Diabetes UK about this. Sanitas refused me which is owned by BUPA as well as well as several others.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

amazed that type 11 cannot be covered. such a common enough disease..Although we are covered for 2 years when we go, i have had quotes covering my high BP and other stuff.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

pendeen said:


> Ive tried all the companies and brokers that I could find without success.
> Getting the S1 is proving impossible as I do not get a pension yet but get carers allowance from the UK.
> I read in the local papers that immigrantes could buy a health card for 710.40 a year but when I went to the office in Caceres they had never heard of the scheme.


Can i ask a question here are you saying that you have been refused point blank OR that you have been offered but at a rate not affordable. The more I think about this the more strange it is. Pre-existings conditions would certainly raise the costs of insurance but unless unstable and other issues would not have thought no one would cover.
Although I have no ideas about this as i live in UK still but do find this a bit odd!:confused2:


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Just found this when doing some digging. Been living in Spain for just two week and still trying to find an insurance company who will cover my husband who has type 2 diabetes. How are we going to obtain residency without health cover? Please can anyone help. Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LesleyL said:


> Just found this when doing some digging. Been living in Spain for just two week and still trying to find an insurance company who will cover my husband who has type 2 diabetes. How are we going to obtain residency without health cover? Please can anyone help. Thanks.


you simply can't - it's a requirement when registering as resident that you have healthcare provision

can you not get any health cover? Or just none that will cover the diabetes?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Some people with type 2 diabetes are on insulin, often those who have had the condition for years.
Although some can improve the situation with diet, it doesn't apply to all.
Even if the OP manages this, the health insurers may still not take him on.Travel insurers will, but health insurers won't or make the premiums very high.
Once that is on the medical records that's it.


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

We did receive a quotation via an agent for AXA but the premiums were very high even with basic cover and that was with an excess of 900 euros. Think we may just have to bite the bullet and take that option and then pay into the Spanish system when we have had residency for a year.


----------

